# todays dig



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

today we finished digging in the old cellar hole found some more bottles would like to know more about them all information is helpful. wondering if these are common bottles or not  

 this bottle says HALF GALLON and  (K ARAKELIAN . INC NEW YORK NY) on the bottom


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

am i right in saying these are food jars


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

This reminds of Water Bottles for the fridge, but the Christmas like bells are throwing me off...Jim
 Alot like this one....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/330-1-Hemingray-Glass-Co-Cold-Water-Bottle-ca-1930s-/270749462015?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f09ecedff


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Woodsmen2011
> 
> the one on the left says Cross and blackwell new york on the top am i right and saying there food jars


 I only see one bottle...[8|]


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

wont let me add picture


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

Apparently K ARAKELIAN . INC NEW YORK NY sold wines....

 Petri: wine you can get the statistics. If my memory serves 
 me right, dessert wines were about 75 per cent of 
 the total wine market. But as you know now, the sale 
 of dessert wines has declined and the sale of table 
 wines has climbed tremendously. This is wonderful 
 for the industry. As a matter of fact table wine 
 sales are now greater than dessert wine sales. 

 Then our next acquisition was when we bought 
 out the Mission Bell winery from the Arakelian 
 family, headed by Mr. K. Arakelian. 

 Teiser: What s his real name? I ve never heard him called 
 anything but "K." 

 Petri: I think it was Krlkor. It s an Armenian name. 
 Everybody called him "K, " but I think that was 
 Krikor. Shortly after we bought out the Mission Bell 
 winery, which was a real big winery, we turned around 
 and sold Tulare Wine Company to K. Arakelian s son, 
 Eddie [laughter]. We then sold the winery and most 
 of the vineyards. 

 from here ;  http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cacheLIg9pj9of4J:www.archive.org/stream/petrifamilywine00petrrich/petrifamilywine00petrrich_djvu.txt+%22K+ARAKELIAN%22+.+INC+NEW+YORK+NY&cd=23&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

says linden and new jersey on sides


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

I'm guessing ketchup because it says makes food taste better on cap and the other one im not sure it says shake well on cap


----------



## TJSJHART (May 15, 2011)

I SEE TWO FROM THAT LINK,,,ONE LOOKS TO BE SQUARE?   NICE FINDS


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

Yes that's a ketchup on the left...


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

the tall one i think is wine and the other says wine on bottom


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 15, 2011)

i think soda or beer ?


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

looks like a soda or beer on the left, the one on the right is a Anheuser Busch, either Budweiser or Busch beer...


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Woodsmen2011
> 
> says linden and new jersey on sides


 Gordons Gin, very common..


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 16, 2011)

don't now what this one is or when it is from it says Betsy Ross on one side and first American flag on other


----------



## Woodsmen2011 (May 16, 2011)

2


----------



## epackage (May 16, 2011)

Betsy Ross B & M baked beans jar...Jim


 http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/clt/2363176340.html


----------

